# it&#039;s time, find in BLACKFORD



## chavo27 (Apr 27, 2013)

I found 10 by one tree, just went to look didn't have my bag so came home now on the way back to the woods..


----------



## naturelovinlady (Apr 28, 2013)

At least you are having some luck. Went looking in Deleware County this afternoon with no luck.
But we need some more sunny warm days and they will be popping.


----------



## naturelovinlady (Apr 28, 2013)

Hey Chavo were you able to find more on Saturday? I was thinking about heading back out the afternoon.


----------

